# Et avec rien du tout?



## NED (4 Septembre 2005)

Cher amis,
J'ai pu voir, en faisant connaissance de vous tous, que chacun avait de multiples talents.
Il y a les threads de la plus belle photo, du plus beau texte, de la blague la plus debile, ect...

Je vous propose de faire exploser votre créativité avec : RIEN

Je m'explique. C'est à dire que nous n'avons que le droit d'utiliser les caractères et les syley de MAcgé, les couleurs, les espacements, les grosseurs de lettres ect...

On va commencer par simple :

 --------------------
------|-----|-------|
------|-----|------oo              
--------------------^


un serpent à lunettes !

A vous de jouer !!!


----------



## guytantakul (4 Septembre 2005)

------|
-----OO


Devinez !


----------



## NED (4 Septembre 2005)

Pas mal Guytan !!!!
Un zoom de la tête de mon serpent sans la langue...
Bravo bravo !!!
 

Allé un autre ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Septembre 2005)

*CECI N'EST PAS UNE OEUVRE D'ART*


----------



## NED (4 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *CECI N'EST PAS UNE OEUVRE D'ART*


J'adore.... ca tue !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

..l. ou .l..


mais le plus fort c'est le "Bite" de SM......tout en smileys....


----------



## 222diablo222 (4 Septembre 2005)

---------------------------______________________
-------------------------/--------------------------------\
------------------------/------------------------------\
-----------------_____/------------------------------------\______
-----------------|----------------------------------------------------|
-----------------|----------------------------------------------------|
-----------------|-----___--------------------------------___--------|
-----------------------/---\-------------------------------/---\--------
----------------------|---?|------------------------------|---?|
-----------------------\__/-------------------------------\___/

Comment ça pas belle ma voiture?


----------



## molgow (4 Septembre 2005)

..:love::love:...:love::love:
:love:.......:love:.......:love:
..:love:................:love:
.....:love:..........:love:
........:love:....:love:
.............:love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2005)

t e x t e   b l a n c   s u r   f o n d       b l a n c  ​


----------



## NED (4 Septembre 2005)

Bien vu Lorna...
Kandinsky t'as déjà précédé...
Mais bien vu quand même


----------



## Nobody (4 Septembre 2005)

i n fu ps tne diie cu qi t sn to sprer

l e at    a   etr   'mtr ex u e ot rp uéius


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Bien vu Lorna...
> Kandinsky t'as déjà précédé...
> Mais bien vu quand même



Je pensais que c'était plutôt Malevitch  

et la ressemblance était voulue ...


----------



## Stargazer (4 Septembre 2005)

(\___/)
(='+'=)


----------



## molgow (4 Septembre 2005)

Je m'autorise un petit écart par rapport à la règle... j'utilise une image trouvée sur Google, j'espère que tu m'en voudras pas NED 




















































*Sommeil*​


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Septembre 2005)

Il reste le 1, 2, 3, 5 et 6 à réaliser


----------



## Stargazer (4 Septembre 2005)

(\___/)
(='+'=)
.\..l.l../
..l.....l
.(......)
---------


----------



## molgow (4 Septembre 2005)

:rateau:
:rateau::rateau::rateau:
:rateau:


......
​


----------



## molgow (4 Septembre 2005)

*......|*
...*--O--                .............WHITE*
......|
.............................:hosto:
....................................__________
.....................................|..|..|..|..|
............____
.........../____\
~~~~~|____|~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

......:casse:......:casse:......:casse:......:casse:......:casse:......:casse:
::::::::::::::::::::*BLACK*


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

Molgow a dit:
			
		

> Nationalisme de merde



facile.....



 :mouais:  :mouais:  :rateau:  :rateau:   
 :mouais:  :mouais:  :rateau:  :rateau:   
 :mouais:  :mouais:  :rateau:  :rateau:   
 :mouais:  :mouais:  :rateau:  :rateau:   
 :mouais:  :mouais:  :rateau:  :rateau:   ​


----------



## Freelancer (4 Septembre 2005)

**********(\___/)****^^^
**********(  O o  )****lll       
***********-----*****---
************!*!*******!
***********!***!------!
*^********!*****!*****!
*!-------!-------!****!


----------



## DarkNeo (4 Septembre 2005)

<3 = une b...

=> [_] = tu sors 

(-@-) = Tie Interceptor

|-@-| = Tie Fighter

)-@-( = Tie Defender

}-@-{ = Tie Agressor

(-@=0-) = Tie Bomber

etc...


----------



## molgow (4 Septembre 2005)

*||
$$$||$$.
$..||...
$..||...
$$||$$
...||..$
...||..$
.$$||$$$
||
*​


----------



## I-bouk (4 Septembre 2005)

Classic   
*

                //
          .:::..:::..
         ::::::::::
        ::::::::::
         ::::::::::.. 
           :::: ::::

*

snif     comment vous faite pour que le site ne colle pas tout a gauche ??


----------



## DarkNeo (4 Septembre 2005)

-_-  
oooooO
ooooo||
0===[§]================>
ooooo||
oooooO


>(""()>


----------



## DarkNeo (4 Septembre 2005)

C'est simple, tu remplis les espaces vides par des caractères et tu les colorent en blanc.


----------



## NED (5 Septembre 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> Classic
> *
> 
> //
> ...




allez, tu y est presque !!!


----------



## La SAGEsse (5 Septembre 2005)

:rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:
:rateau::rateau:
:rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:
:rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:
:rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:

blablablablablabla


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Septembre 2005)

-  -  :rateau: 
-   -   -   -   -   -   -   -
 -  :rateau: - 
-   -   -   -   -   -   -   -
 :rateau: -   - :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2005)

**********(\___/)****^^^
**********(  O o  )****lll       
***********-----*****---
************!*!*******!
***********!***!------!
*^********!*****!*****!
*!-------!-------!****!


   waouuuuu mais euh c'est vraiment ressemblant !  :love: :rose:

 Bravo Freelancer !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Septembre 2005)

X       X
  X  X
    X
  X  X
X      X


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Septembre 2005)

Merde, ça marche pas !   
Bon enfin, vous imaginez les X disposés en forme de X.


----------



## molgow (5 Septembre 2005)

Les multiples espaces sont supprimés. Il faut mettre des caractères que tu colories en blanc pour faire de jolis dessins. Et puis l'utilisation d'une police comme Courrier aide parfois...
N'oubliez pas de faire "Prévisualiser" avant d'envoyer, pour vérifier qu'il n'y a pas de problèmes.


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Septembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Merde, ça marche pas !
> Bon enfin, vous imaginez les X disposés en forme de X.


Comme celà... 

XBBBX
BXBX
BBX
BXBX
XBBBX​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Septembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Comme celà...
> 
> XBBBX
> BXBX
> ...



Exactement. Merci Dos Jones   



			
				molgow a dit:
			
		

> Les multiples espaces sont supprimés. Il faut mettre des caractères que tu colories en blanc pour faire de jolis dessins. Et puis l'utilisation d'une police comme Courrier aide parfois...
> N'oubliez pas de faire "Prévisualiser" avant d'envoyer, pour vérifier qu'il n'y a pas de problèmes.


Merci. Je le saurai pour la prochaine fois.


----------



## gKatarn (5 Septembre 2005)

DarkNeo a dit:
			
		

> oooooO
> ooooo||
> 0===[§]================>
> ooooo||
> oooooO



çà, c'est un B-wing    :love:


----------



## 222diablo222 (5 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *CECI N'EST PAS UNE OEUVRE D'ART*


_*CECI EST TOUT SAUF UNE PHRASE.*_


----------



## I-bouk (5 Septembre 2005)

je réessaye  



------------//
--------.:::..:::..
-------::::::::::
------:::::::::::
-------::::::::::.. 
--------:::: ::::


----------



## La SAGEsse (5 Septembre 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> _*CECI EST TOUT SAUF UNE PHRASE.*_




*CECI EST TROP FACILE.*


----------



## 222diablo222 (5 Septembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> *CECI EST TROP FACILE.*


Ne pas être simple, 
c'est compliqué.


----------



## DarkNeo (5 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> çà, c'est un B-wing    :love:



Tiens vi lol !
J'y ai même pas pensé 

ben tiens un X-wing : >O<
Et mieux un Tie-wing : >@<
Ou un Y-wing : O-/..\-O
Ou un Y-tie : O-@-O


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Septembre 2005)

.....


----------



## jahrom (5 Septembre 2005)

*&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...................8888  8888888
...................888888888888888888888888
...............8888:::8888888888888888888888888
............8888::::::8888888888888888888888888888
..........88::::::::888:::8888888888888888888888888
..........88888888::::8:::::::::::88888888888888888888
.......888 8::888888::::::::::::::::::88888888888   888
........88::::88888888::::m::::::::::88888888888    8
........888888888888888888:M:::::::::::8888888888888
......88888888888888888888::::::::::::M88888888888888
.......8888888888888888888888:::::::::M8888888888888888
.......8888888888888888888888:::::::M888888888888888888
......8888888888888888::88888::::::M88888888888888888888
......88888888888888888:::88888:::::M888888888888888...8888
.....88888888888888888:::88888::::M::;o*M*o;888888888    88
....88888888888888888:::8888:::::M:::::::::::88888888    8
...88888888888888888::::88::::::M:;:::::::::::888888888
..8888888888888888888:::8::::::M::aAa::::::::M8888888888       8
..88   8888888888::88::::8::::M:::::::::::::888888888888888 8888
.88  88888888888:::8:::::::::M::::::::::;::88:88888888888888888
.8  8888888888888:::::::::::M::;@@@@@@@;::::8w8888888888888888
..88888888888:888::::::::::M:::::;@a@;:::::M8i888888888888888
 8888888888::::88:::::::::M88:::::::::::::M88z88888888888888888
 8888888888:::::8:::::::::M88888:::::::::MM888!888888888888888888
 888888888:::::8:::::::::M8888888MAmmmAMVMM888*88888888   88888888
 888888 M:::::::::::::::M888888888:::::::MM88888888888888   8888888
 8888   M::::::::::::::M88888888888::::::MM888888888888888    88888
..888   M:::::::::::::M8888888888888M:::::mM888888888888888    8888
..888  M::::::::::::M8888:888888888888::::m::Mm88888 888888   8888
...88  M::::::::::::8888:88888888888888888::::::Mm8   88888   888
...88  M::::::::::8888M::88888::888888888888:::::::Mm88888    88
....MM::::::::8888M:::8888:::::888888888888::::::::Mm8     4
....8M:::::::8888M:::::888:::::::88:::8888888::::::::Mm    2
......88MM:::::8888M:::::::88::::::::8:::::888888:::M:::::M
.....8888M:::::888MM::::::::8:::::::::::M::::8888::::M::::M
....88888M:::::88:M::::::::::8:::::::::::M:::8888::::::M::M
...88 888MM:::888:M:::::::::::::::::::::::M:8888:::::::::M:
...8 88888M:::88::M:::::::::::::::::::::::MM:88::::::::::::M
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.88888M:::88::M::::::::::*88*::::::::::M:88::::::::::::::M
&#8230;&#8230;..888888M:::88::M:::::::::88@@88:::::::::M::88::::::::::::::M
&#8230;&#8230;..888888MM::88::MM::::::::88@@88:::::::::M:::8::::::::::::::*8
&#8230;&#8230;...88888  M:::8::MM:::::::::*88*::::::::::M:::::::::::::::::88@@
&#8230;&#8230;...8888   MM::::::MM:::::::::::::::::::::MM:::::::::::::::::88@@
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..888    M:::::::MM:::::::::::::::::::MM::M::::::::::::::::*8
&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.888    MM:::::::MMM::::::::::::::::MM:::MM:::::::::::::::M
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.88     M::::::::MMMM:::::::::::MMMM:::::MM::::::::::::MM
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;..88    MM:::::::::MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM::::::::MMM::::::::MMM
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.88    MM::::::::::::MMMMMMM::::::::::::::MMMMMMMMMM
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.88   8MM::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::MMMMMM
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;..8   88MM::::::::::::::::::::::M:::M::::::::MM*


----------



## macmarco (5 Septembre 2005)

-----------------------------------------_Ç_
--------------------------------------*=*(
------------------------------------ _/
_ ALFRED HITCHCOCK
---------PRESENTS​


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Septembre 2005)

*Rien, c'est déjà quelque chose*


----------



## La SAGEsse (5 Septembre 2005)

Eh, attention aux tricheurs ...


----------



## Malow (5 Septembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Eh, attention aux tricheurs ...



j'me disais aussi...
Merci pour ton aide, ça fait deux heures que je galère... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> j'me disais aussi...
> Merci pour ton aide, ça fait deux heures que je galère... :mouais:



Ah je croyais que tu posais !    

 ouais d'abord les tricheurs ouste !


----------



## guytantakul (5 Septembre 2005)

Ouais, interdiction d'utiliser des softs comme GIFSCII ou consorts


----------



## jahrom (5 Septembre 2005)

OK OK...

Je l'avais reçu par mail...:rose:

Mais je me suis tout de même fait chier à le colorier !!!


----------



## La SAGEsse (5 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> OK OK...
> 
> Je l'avais reçu par mail...:rose:
> 
> Mais je me suis tout de même fait chier à le colorier !!!



:mouais: .....


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Septembre 2005)

Tiens j'ai retrouvé celui-ci...


----------



## La SAGEsse (5 Septembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Tiens j'ai retrouvé celui-ci...





Tu devrais le poster là !

:love::love::love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> .....





... Le porc blanc est bien réussi ; par contre je ne comprend pas l'intervention de cette grosse dame nue... Non... Le village, dans le fond est gentil... Non, mais... Pfouuuuuuu ; ça va loin... Ca va très loin...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Septembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Tiens j'ai retrouvé celui-ci...



*Tiens*
j'ai l'impression de me voir par certaines nuits d'ivresse en sortant du trocson, à l'heure de rentrer chez moi...


 
 :rateau:


----------



## Nobody (5 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tiens*
> j'ai l'impression de me voir par certaines nuits d'ivresse en sortant du trocson, à l'heure de rentrer chez moi...
> 
> 
> ...


 
Et ces nuits-là, tu sors de ton corps?
Bigre, bonjour l'état!


----------



## guytantakul (5 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tiens*
> j'ai l'impression de me voir par certaines nuits d'ivresse en sortant du trocson, à l'heure de rentrer chez moi...
> 
> 
> :rateau:



Non, toi, tu rampes en rentrant comme tout le monde, tu n'as pas une démarche chaloupée de la sorte


----------



## NED (5 Septembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Tiens j'ai retrouvé celui-ci...



Animé !!!!
Houwww c'est dément...
comment ca se programme ca?

bon allé un petit pour la forme (j'ai pas beaucoup de temps pendant la tétée de Maël)

---------------oo--o-------ooooo-------oooo-------------------​----------------oo--o-------o------------o----o-------------------
-----------------o-o-o-------ooooo------o-----o-------------------​----------------o--oo-------o------------o----o-------------------​---------------o--oo-------ooooo------oooo-------------------​


----------



## guytantakul (5 Septembre 2005)

Ben avec GIFSCII, c'est facile


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2005)

_*

*__*;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;iii;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;iii
*__*
;;;;;;;;;;;bbbbbbbbbbb;;;;;;iii;;;;;;bbbbbbbbbbb;;;;;;iii
;;;;;;;;;;;bbbbbbbbbbb;;;;;;iii;;;;;;bbbbbbbbbbb;;;;;;iii
;;;;;;;;;;;bbb;;;;;;;;;;bbb;;;;;;iii;;;;;;bbb;;;;;;;;;;bbb;;;;;;iii
;;;;;;;;;;;bbb;;;;;;;;;;bbb;;;;;;iii;;;;;;bbb;;;;;;;;;;bbb;;;;;;iii
*__*;;;;;;;;;;;bbb;;;;;;;;;;bbb;;;;;;iii;;;;;;bbb;;;;;;;;;;bbb;;;;;;iii*_
_*;;;;;;;;;;;bbbbbbbbbb;;;;;;;;iii;;;;;;bbbbbbbbbb;;;;;;;;iii*_
_*;;;;;;;;;;;bbbbbbbbb;;;;;;;;;;iii;;;;;;bbbbbbbbb;;;;;;;;;;iii
*__*;;;;;;;;;;;bbbbbbbbbb;;;;;;;;iii;;;;;;bbbbbbbbbb;;;;;;;;iii*_
_*;;;;;;;;;;;bbb;;;;;;;;;;bbb;;;;;;iii;;;;;;bbb;;;;;;;;;;bbb;;;;;;iii
;;;;;;;;;;;bbb;;;;;;;;;;bbb;;;;;;iii;;;;;;bbb;;;;;;;;;;bbb;;;;;;iii
;;;;;;;;;;;bbb;;;;;;;;;;bbb;;;;;;iii;;;;;;bbb;;;;;;;;;;bbb;;;;;;iii
;;;;;;;;;;;bbbbbbbbbbb;;;;;;iii;;;;;;bbbbbbbbbbb;;;;;;iii
*__*;;;;;;;;;;;bbbbbbbbbbb;;;;;;iii;;;;;;bbbbbbbbbbb;;;;;;iii*_


----------



## NED (5 Septembre 2005)

Bravo Tatav ! 
J'attendais que tu nous fasse une belle prestation, et bien tu nous a fait un tres zoli "BIBI"
Alors,
bibise à toi...
 :love:


----------



## iNano (5 Septembre 2005)

Je n'arrive pas à envoyer, on me dit qu'il y trop d'images dans mon message...


----------



## macmarco (5 Septembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Je n'arrive pas à envoyer, on me dit qu'il y trop d'images dans mon message...




Les smileys sont considérés comme des images, donc si tu "dessines" avec des smileys, il se peut que leur nombre dépasse celui autorisé.


----------



## I-bouk (5 Septembre 2005)

je vois que l'on n'est quand même beaucoup de franche-comté sur ce forum   

et voui trop de smiley a mon avis ..


----------



## iNano (5 Septembre 2005)

OK tant pis... un grand message d'amour perdu dans le néant... je ferai un autre essai demain  mais sans smileys... :sleep:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Septembre 2005)

oshac


----------



## 222diablo222 (6 Septembre 2005)

-------------OOOO-------------------LLL--------------------------------AAAA--------------!!
-----------OO----OO-----------------LLL------------------------------AA----AA-----------!!!
----------OO------OO----------------LLL-----------------------------AA------AA---------!!!!
---------OO--------OO---------------LLL----------------------------AA--------AA-------!!!!!
--------ooo---------ooo--------------LLL---------------------------AAAAAAAAAAA-------!!!!
---------OO--------OO---------------LLL--------------------------AA------------AA------!!!!
----------OO------OO----------------LLL-------------------------AA--------------AA------!!
-----------OO----OO-----------------LLLLLLLLLLLLL------------AA----------------AA
-------------OOOO-------------------LLLLLLLLLLLLL-----------AAA---------------AAA---!!!!!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------!!!

  J'voulais écrire bonjour mais déjà que j'ai du mal avec Ola!


----------



## supermoquette (6 Septembre 2005)

```
,________________________________
 |       |                       |
 |       |     |                 |
 |       |     |                 |
 |      ./    |'                 |
 |      || _  |___,              |
 |      /   ""'''                |
 | _/''`H     |       _.......   |
 |.'    H     |      /"'         |
 ||     H     |     |[           |
 |b     /     /.    |            |
 | `_,,'\   ,' `b  ,'L       /   |
 |       --'     `'   --._ ,'    |
 |                        '      |
 |                               |
 |                               |
 |                               |
 '`'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''
```


----------



## NED (6 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ```
> ,________________________________
> |       |                       |
> |       |     |                 |
> ...



houaouww !!!
très artistique le DTC !
avec des lettres subdiminales à l'interieur?


----------



## tweek (6 Septembre 2005)

?      ?                  
                      ?               ???       ?      ?        ???
              ?      ?             ?      ?     ?      ?       ?     ?
              ?      ?            ?        ?     ?    ?        ????
              ?      ?             ?      ?       ?  ?          ?      
              ?      ????       ???           ?              ???




             ?
           ? ?                                             ?
          ?   ?                                            ?
         ?     ?                                           ?
        ?       ?         ?              ?              ?        ???
       ?         ?        ????      ????       ?       ?     ?
      ????? ?       ?       ?    ?       ?     ?       ????
     ?             ?      ?       ?    ?       ?     ?        ?
    ?               ?     ????      ????       ?          ???
                             ?              ?              
                             ?              ?


----------



## guytantakul (6 Septembre 2005)

Tu aimes Amok ? Ben le mieux c'est de le lui dire


----------



## tweek (6 Septembre 2005)

eeet mmmmmmm.....!!!! :hein: 


 une demi heure de travail gache pour rien


----------



## guytantakul (6 Septembre 2005)

Mais non, voilà :


----------



## tweek (6 Septembre 2005)

ouais mais normalement les ? sont des petites pommes croquées.


----------



## NED (6 Septembre 2005)

tweek a dit:
			
		

> ouais mais normalement les ? sont des petites pommes croquées.


Rhhha la tuile !!!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2005)

*,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,**********
*,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,*************
*,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,****************
**,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,****&&&***&&&*****
*,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,********************,,,,.,,,****
*,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,******************** ......*****
*,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,******************** .......***
**,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,********************
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,******************
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,****************
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,************
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,*********
*


----------



## macmarco (6 Septembre 2005)

tweek a dit:
			
		

> ouais mais normalement les ? sont des petites pommes croquées.




C'est une question d'encodage, c'est pour ça que ça ne passe pas. 



La solution serait de l'utiliser sous forme d'image ---> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu peux récupérer l'url si tu le souhaites.


----------



## tweek (7 Septembre 2005)

AAH OKI cest pour ca!


ouais merci pour l'url cest sympa


----------



## supermoquette (7 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> houaouww !!!
> très artistique le DTC !
> avec des lettres subdiminales à l'interieur?




JavE 5.0


----------



## NED (7 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> JavE 5.0



Ca doit être Suisse comme astuce,
faudra que tu m'expliques....


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2005)

*??????::?????:;???
???????????:;???
???????????:???
???????????:???
 ???????????????????
 ?????????????????????
?? ???????????????????
?? ????????????????????
 ???????????????????????????????
 ????????????????????????????????
 ?????????????????????????????
 ????????????????????????????
 ?????????????????????????
 ??????????????????????????????
 ??????????????????????????????????
 ????????????????????????????
 ?????????????????????
? ?????????????????????
 ??????????????????
????????
 ?????????????????

*








ps : sous fire le dessins  apparait differement  
le symbole ? (pomme ) on l'obtien alt+1 avec safari

edit : dommage , maintenant sous safari on ne vois que  ? au lieu du symbole pomme


----------



## supermoquette (7 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ca doit être Suisse comme astuce,
> faudra que tu m'expliques....


ceci n'est pas un lien hypertexte pour l'internet


----------



## macmarco (7 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ??????::?????:;???
> ???????????:;???
> ???????????:?_*??
> *_???????????:?_*??*_
> ...




Roberta, je l'ai dit plus haut, c'est un problème d'encodage. 
Il faut les utiliser sous forme de fichiers images.

Si tu veux réessayer avec celles-ci(directement dans la fenêtre de réponse):


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Roberta, je l'ai dit plus haut, c'est un problème d'encodage.
> Il faut les utiliser sous forme de fichiers images.
> 
> Si tu veux réessayer avec celles-ci(directement dans la fenêtre de réponse):




soit j'ai rien compris, soit tes pommes il faut le mettre entre balises donc 
le message "trop d'images" apparait


----------



## macmarco (7 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> soit j'ai rien compris, soit tes pommes il faut le mettre entre balises donc
> le message "trop d'images" apparait




Malheureusement, c'est le risque...

Essaie de la faire plus petite.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Malheureusement, c'est le risque...
> 
> Essaie de la faire plus petite.





non !!!      
c'est quand meme dommage, la pomme sous fire apparait en un carré
sous safati j'ai pu voir ma pomme en pomme puis plufff voila le ? qui en plus 
cala fait une pomme maigrichonne et pas bien ronde


----------



## supermoquette (7 Septembre 2005)

```
J.     `                           ....`. ..    !.!!!!..`....+,..++.+.::
?... ......     .  `   `   `     .`:+:j         J..+.......?:??`??!!!!!!
c1+?+.`!. .         `     `  `  J..J+`+!.??+1., FNCUUUWdZXSW0WWWWfWWHWWH
rwu+J+..`.+.g&Q+J.. !    `   ` J.?+?`.MF `+!!1` @NJ !!!!!!!!!!!???777"""
wOZwJ+`.MMMMHM#YTTHa.`  .    ,J:?.i! JM .1:. ,..FNJ
uXkzCJMHN#WNYjI+++!."n  .  .?.J `.``.#K.;+`., ..FMJ   ........... ...,,
XuXGN5P#MW##?C?!.?.^gjT.` .&JjF ^.` JXB,+```` ..FMJ   ..3J:.. `!`..5XrF
ZXG#MdSdMdMH+G?.J`.,"c.dtMMg@MF  ` .#vJi````. `.FdJ     ??x1CvCJkXz.`j\
uSdJ#JMN#M#NWxJ'.!JWp ,,wdN@NM ..` dvJ?`.c   .`J@MJ     .J=Ov%.!??zo.dr
X$NMHM#N#KMdMM,JMtJZJnhJkNdHXF .. .5J+!.J     `J#MJ  `   .jx=`.YuJGudJF
Uw#NN##M#KMNW#W,b1?J.MiNMXKNY  ` .5v+?.J       JFdJ     .`..i`!+x?+I`kF
XZNMMMSMMKMMMNHgWAdkkWMMMkkM\.  .K+++.;        JFMJ        .= .!1jTkzuF
XXNMNMdM#dMMMHWggHMdkkHgMM4^ .?.L1J?.!         JFd.          `.$?.6HdQF
X0dM#NMMNMMMNKHHMNNNNNNMMF .` i .c?.'     `    JFd..    `     J.NJddd%F
XRdM@MgM#MMMMMMMMMMMM#Q8! ..J8; v?``           J@d..      `. @$JJwVGNFF
UKdMHNMM#MMMMMMMMMM8M.F, .!.D1.,.`J            M@d.:    .,..Z;.5zXudXjF
kWMNNH#MMMMMMMMMM#WY +J`.J+..\..J:P            M@MJ;   J.:1+.zj$kwdIZwF
dkNHMdMHMMMMMMMMMhMJY!?.?3&.JF!::J             M#dJ:   $,+J.+`yXZdZzZnF
WMH@MMKJMddMMMMMTMMlF1,j;?`db?,?!+?i.        .`M#dd;   ?+j++GayOO6zwXdF
[email]dHHM@MNNMNWMMMMMMMWd4pd%J.mN[/email]%J'. ?; ?i   `  . `MNdX|       ......xV6OCvC
dMNMHMHMkdMfMMMM,JHMbd$..NN^J!!.. ?l` ?....J.J.95TTt..JdC++1O++1+1?v+1+1
ddHMHHNdMNMN#MMMb.#NN5.KJM=: . z?..!z,```JJi+J++J+;;+++++?+:++++++z+1zJv
NMHHNHHMddNNBMMNMbMHhOjgMbz+ ..?:....i1. SJ1uvC1+oJCzlvO1vlOzIzC1JZ1zCzx
!+?TNMMWNdNMUMMMMM#HM.MNb#J+.,+j+`... .j,yT1J+zIz+zO?ozv1ZCIOC1jO1uZ1xO1
`1TWQdMHB#BNMNMdM#dNEMML#NII+`dmz.. ``..;,+jw?1+ZC+uzv+zv1jZC1ZO1zZ1zOvz
OdcSEMWHHNMdMNMMMMNKNFJdQX3I+.J#8.! .   ..GZv1JwI1JOC+uV1jZC1zw1xZz+zv1z
z6OzWJHd#MHMM#MMMMMNHh5PHz$z2+,Nk?+..` .. XzOzyIzjZz1zOI1J$CjZ31Jz1zw1jZ
?zZz+OvhvNdMMHMMMMMM##,@zzdczz.WMsAzi+....UI1wZC1zZI+rZ11vI1zI1+Zv1wO+JZ
1Ozz1zSxYOUz+0NMMMMMMNZJzVz=lO+.JYMNm+v&vJwIjOZ1+vO1jzC1zz1+wv1+Z1jw1jwI
ztz1zzOO1Oz+Oz?NggNMMNK`p==llvJ++.`.+:`EzwC1zwIj1vIzzOv1zZv1wI1zz1zZ1zII
jIz+zz11xz11IzJdNgHWMMFtNjl=lzvJ:?...:!fOw0zjwv1JZI=Jw11zI+OZI=zz1zO+zO+
z1zvzzzztzvIwCzSMHHHMMM.2:?Z6co!c...+.?SwZ=zOZz1xOv+zIIzOC+OI1jZI1zI1Oz1
zzzzI1zn1+1Ox1zqMHMNMM#..`+++?1I+..::J,OdZI1vZ1+I3+zOOzzzCzOO1zt11r1+w=1
+1z01j+1vO1I1vaMgWNMM#.`````!!;++++?!+Jzw0v1OZ1+O?+zOI1jOzzzv+zOIzZ1+ZIj
zczO1v1zzjXojMMHMWMM@ .  `..``.,!J,++:JuXZjzOzl1vz+1OI1zZI1OZ1xI1zz11z1j
zCUG1zjo+1OmMgHNNMM@ `  .`..``...???!^JOwwzzwC1zZ11zwO+zZI1dz+OI1jv1zI1z
=IZI+?T+1IdMg@HMMMM^   .. `^^...+.i+J+bwwzIwOzzOZZzOZI1OzvzOIvwO1OIzvz1O
z1zI?1zl?dM@HMmMMM#    !.`.^``..+x++:JwOwC1zZ1zOO1=OOzxzIzzOCzOvvv1+zI+w
z11vJzlxiM@ggHMNNd@    .. ````.,?JJJJVwzOz2O0v+dZvzwZz1zO1+zCjOI+OI1Z1zO
v1+zzzczjNgHHW#NXWN . .` .!.``??+?+?+z7??7jOCuyO$OzyV1vOIzOO1jOCzzIOZzJC
1z11I1?+MggHHMNHMNW|. . ..`....`..^.^`....`!??++!i?77jxwI1OOzoZIzZvdzuZO
11Iz111jMggHHMdWgMyH,++!::.+.?.``.`..``^^.^`.`!`.`.!`?++!?1zzzCzyCzOzvwZ
11zzi1zJM@gHMMdgggMKWe+i++:+;;+;+...........^...`.````.````?`?7zwZOwuEdV
vzz+++1MHMMMNM#Hg@gMHdNJzl1zlO1i+++J+++++.++++++.+:........`````.`?jXwww
11O+11+dMgHMHNMKHggggMdWkWkXAAz+z=1l=l=l=1AOJwwdwaxsswsuzI1+.....``..dn!
z1zcIz1dHM@ggHMMNKH@H#HHMMWkHmHkkWXXdwAQddK8W90IOI+?+`!?+7"Sg1` .. ..JWb
zjOzws&dJMgMHNMMMM#Nr,?TWBYYB9BWWWWkKZ0XOwZOdxv.+++++:+:+!+i+?n,^?1. JM.
ZOzzI1wzVHNHNNMMMMdMkmi.?n.?,?IjwvvwV0tvwwddUkykkwAAzzzOOzJOl=O...`.+Mif
zOz111++1TMMMMMM\`MgHMR` `?`;lzZOXwXQWkQkqmgQQmXQmXwwAwQswO7"77!`.......
Ol1OOtO1viJMMNMH:.NNMdR: ..,r?jdMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMHSzJJ11?.;..``^^.`..,,
 .. ...    `.""".T"MM@5!l.1??97"?7"=!?! ..`.....`...` `?^j+++...??+?.++3
....``.`` ``.. .` `..`...` .`.. .... . ...`......^^``..``...?!c+j1c+J.I+
```


----------



## guytantakul (7 Septembre 2005)

Elle sent l'adresse mail sous les bras, celle là ! Vite à la douche !


----------



## Grug (7 Septembre 2005)

GRUGGRUGGRUGGRUGGRUGGRUGWEEZZZZZZEGRUGGRUGGRUGGRUGGRUGGRUGWW
GRUGGRUGGRUGGRUGGRUGWWEZZZZZZZZZZZZZZGRUGGRUGGRUGGRUGGRUGWWW
GRUGGRUGGRUGGRUGWWWEEZZ2ZZZZ2ZZZZZZZ22ZGRUGGRUGGRUGGRUGGRUGW
GRUGGRUGGRUGGRUGWWEZZZZZZ2ZZZZZZZZZZZZ2ZGRUGGRUGGRUGGRUGGRUG
GRUGGRUGGRUGGRUGEZ2ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ22ZGRUGGRUGGRUGGRUGWWW
GRUGGRUGGRUGWWWEZ2222222222ZZZZZZZZZ2222ZGRUGGRUGGRUGGRUGWWW
GRUGGRUGGRUGWWEZ222222222222222ZZZZ222223HGRUGGRUGGRUGGRUGWW
GRUGGRUGGRUGWWE22222222QQ22222222222222222"@GRUGGRUGGRUGGRUG
GRUGGRUGGRUGWWE22222qgGRUGWBE2222222222222%%2ZGRUGGRUGGRUGWW
GRUGGRUGGRUGWWE222%qGRUGWWEZ2222Z222222222222%%2"TGRUGGRUGWW
GRUGGRUGGRUGWWE22%ZGRUGWWZ22ZZZZZZZZZZ22222222%11227TGRUGWWW
GRUGGRUGGRUGWWBEEgqGRUGE2ZZZZZZZZZZZZZ222222222222222 JGRUGW
GRUGWWEEZZ@GRUGGRUGWWEZ22ZZBEEZZZZZZZZ222222222222222,^@WWW
GRUGWE2222222Z@GRUGWEE2ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ2222222222222222 HWW
GRUGWEE22222222Z@WWWE2ZZZZZZZZZ2....`2Z22222222222222222ggWW
GRUGWWBE222222222ZTZ2ZZZZZZZZZ2.....2ZZ222222222222222ggGRUG
GRUGGRUGEE22222222222ZZZZZZZZZZ2c,zZZZZ22222222222ggBGRUGWWW
GRUGGRUGWBE2222222Z222ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ2222222222HGRUGGRUGWW
GRUGGRUGWWBE22222222222222ZZZZZZZZ22222222222ZZZZHGRUGGRUGWW
GRUGGRUGWWWBE2221222221...2222222222112ZZZZZ2ZZEZHGRUGGRUGWW
GRUGGRUGGRUGE2221122221..dWWBgggQQEZ22ZZZZZZ2ZZEZHGRUGGRUGWW
GRUGGRUGGRUGWE22112222-.-HGRUGGRUGWBBBBBBBBBEBEEEHGRUGGRUGWW
GRUGGRUGGRUGWE22111222-..dWWWNGRUGWWBGRUGWWBBWEEZHGRUGGRUGWW
GRUGGRUGGRUGWWE21112221..JGRUGGRUGGRUGGRUGWEEBBBEHGRUGGRUGWW
GRUGGRUGGRUGWWE21111221..3HWBBHGRUGWEEEBBBBBBWBEEHGRUGGRUGWW
GRUGGRUGGRUGWWBE11--122-.3@GRUGGRUGGRUGGRUGBEBBEEHGRUGGRUGWW
GRUGGRUGGRUGWWWE111-1121-.3WWWNGRUGWWBGRUGWWBWBEEZGRUGGRUGWW
GRUGGRUGGRUGWWWE2111-1121-.JGRUGGRUGGRUGGRUGEBBEEZZEEGRUGWWW
GRUGGRUGGRUGWWWE1111--1121--3GRUGGRUGGRUGWWWEBBEE2.Z@EBGRUGW
GRUGGRUGGRUGWWWE111111--11111^2@GRUGWWNGRUGBEWWE21-2ZqGRUGWW
GRUGGRUGGRUGWWE21111112gp,111212Z@GRUGNGRUGEE221112qgGRUGWWW
GRUGGRUGGRUGWWE111111qgWBpp,111111222222222221112ggGRUGGRUGW
GRUGGRUGGRUGWE211112gGRUGWWBpg,.^^11111111^^2LggGRUGGRUGGRUG
GRUGGRUGGRUGE222LggGRUGGRUGWWWE............qgGRUGGRUGGRUGWWW
GRUGGRUGGRUGWBgBGRUGGRUGWWWEE111--........qGRUGGRUGGRUGGRUGW
GRUGGRUGGRUGGRUGGRUGGRUGGRUGBgg222111,zggBGRUGGRUGGRUGGRUGWW
GRUGGRUGGRUGGRUGGRUGGRUGGRUGGRUGBBgBBBGRUGQUIATRICHÉAVECJAVE


----------



## guytantakul (7 Septembre 2005)

joli choix de caractères


----------



## supermoquette (7 Septembre 2005)

H@HmHHm! `  `` ` ```````  .......JuvOJJ..`...  `  ``` `` ` `  `  `  ````
HH@HHR``         . . `..AuWHHHHQXdHHWadRZ.uknJaJ.
@M@@H3   ` ` ..J+QgadHg@H@@@@@H@M@MNKdHMMHHMHMMMHa. ``  ` `` `  ``` `` `
B9YY^ ` .+dWHHHHH@H@H@MMMMMHHHHMHMMMHHHMHHMMMMMMHMMkHkA.`   ?++17C777777
QWB! ` ......jJg+dHHHMMMMMMMHMHHMMMMMHMHMHMHHHMMH#MHMMMe. ``` ..........
M%`    ?THHMMMHMHMHHHMMMMMMMMMMMMHMMMMMMMMHHMM#MM#MHMHHHHR.`    ........
N;  ..v?qg@@MMHHHMHMHMHMMHMMMMMMMMMMMHMMMHHMMM#MMHMHHHHHHHD.    ` `` ``
HP  vHHMMHMM@HHM@MMHHHHHMHMMHMHHHMMMMHHMHHMHHMMMM#HHHHMMHMMR.` `      ``
@F` .Od@HMMMMMH@MHM@MMMMN#MM#HHMMHMMMMMHMMMMMMMMMMMMMMHHHHMMMm. `` ` ```
H!  `dWHHMMHMMMHM@HMMMMMMMHMHHH#HMMMMMMMMMMHHHMMHMMMHH#MHMMMHHN. ...` ``
'  `.XMMMHHMHMMMMMHMHMHHMMHMMHMMMHVWW0VSVHWHMMMMMM##MM#MH##MMHMHNsX:```
 `  +HMHHMMMMMMMMM@M@MMMMMMMMWH6v+;.?C?!++7UVTZVYHMMMMMMH#M#MM#MMTMp.```
|  JWHHHMMMM#HHHHHHM@MMHMHMMHsOZ:``. `` ``.````?+?1OWHHMMMHMM##MMHMMM;
F` dHM@HHMHHHHHMHMM@M@MHMMWHVSOl`.   `. ```.`.``.^`+zXWWMMMM#N#MMMHMHMMM
r`.MMHMMHHHM#HHHMM@MMMMHNKWkCz+!`..````..`````` .`.`+=lzvWHMMM###D dNe\`
# jMMMMHHHMMMMMHMHHMMMMHHWXXwz++.`..`.....`````..^`^`++?1+MHMM###N,?MNmg
=``OH@HHHHHMMMHHMMHMMHMNHHSVV7?!```....`` ````.`.^^^^`++++WHMMM##MD.OHM9
   ?HMMMMMMMMMMHHH@MMMHWHXw++......................````?+.dMMM#M#NgMMWMM
    jM@HMHHMMMHMH@MMHMNM##MMH#MMMMMMMMM#MHHB=````???71+.``dMMMM##M###g$!
   `.WMH@HHM#HMHHHM#H#MMMNMNNMp  ?dMMM@dHHH$           .TxJHM#M###H#HM9!
` `  vHMMMMHM#MMM##MHM##MNMNN#N,  `KMMJHMMM\ `   `    ` ,XMM#MMM#M#MY`
.   ``XHHMMM#MHMMMHH#HMMMNNMM##N, ,HMN`MMHMa......  `   dHF.NM#M#HHM+ ``
;` `  dHHMMHMN#MH####MNN#MNMNNNNMaHBVTNdM#MMHMMMM@MHQmggHMNMM#####HHNl.`
R.`   dH@@MHMHNdHMHH###MMMM#N#NMMNMRv:?NWHM#MMMMMMMHMHHHMMMMMM#MMMMM$!`
Ho`   dH@MMMMMMkMHHH#HHMNMNMM#NNNNMkI,`?HWMHM#NM#MM#####MM=MMH#HM#HMB```
KWo   vHMHMMHHHHkMHM###HMNNMN#NNNM#HUz..?UmMMMMM#M#H##MH9:.H##HM##HNHR.`
MHS```.X@MMMHMHHMHH##HMMMN#MNMMMMNMKv!!+!`?WNkMMMMHM8zY!`.dMMMMMHMHM=?``
WWR.   zHM@HMMHMHMHMMMMMMMMMHHMM##MS:``?1O,. ??777?!`....+MMBdMH#HHN,.`
kwXr  ` XMHMMMMHHHHHkHHHHWXWWWMMM#Nc.   `..`````` `....^`d##iHHMHHHM=```
qHWP `  X@HMMHMHH#MHHWWHHNXOzWM###MNQe,JaJ&. ````....^^.+d@MMMMMMMHY!```
kHWH|   vHMMMMMMMMHMHHHHMHWqM#NNNNMNMHMMM###MHa,....`^..jdHMMMMHK``  ```
mHHHL  `,HMM@MMMHMHHHHH@HHMN#MN#MM#MMNN#H####M#Hm..^^^:+zdMMMMMHkK!` ```
HHHHk,  .WHHMMMMHHMM@MMMMMMNNNNNMMM9YTMMMM###MMMHN+^++++zWMMNHHMB=` ````
MHMMMm   ?HHMMHHHHMHMMMH#NMNM#N##MMMMMH9YYBMM##M###.::++OMHHMMkJ,   ````
MMMMMM:   `4HM@MM@MH@MHMM####MMMM@mKma......?TMMMM@:+++1dMHRdM+ `` `````
HHHHMM2     ?WMMHHMHM@MMMMMHwXWUUTWHHMHkI`....!7Y9:+1+1dHMHMMMB:  `````.
HMMHHMH,`   ` ?W@MMMMHMMMHWHHHWkyzzVOTUTw+..^^^`:?+zwQXMHMW9jJ!`  ```` .
MMMMHHMHm, `  .4g@HHMMMMMHH@MMHmHk2```.?:`.^^.Ji++wwk9XMMMHHWY! `  `````
HHMMHHHMMHko   d@HHHHHMMM#HMHHHMHWSc...z+....jzwQWHBC+dMMHMN,`  `  .....
MHHHMHMMMHHMR  d@@HMHHMMM#M#M##MMHHkkXQWkkkwXWWMM0OO+zWMHMM#^```` jH$``
MMMMMHMHMHH#Mb ?@HHMHH#MMMM##HN#MM#MHM#M#MM#MM90OOI?zjMHHMM\` ` +X9!````
WMHHHH###MHMHN.`MMMHM#MMMH@HHH#HHHMMMMHHHHHSXwzv1+?!+MH##HMa.`  `` `````
,JTMHHMHHHMMMM,.HHHHM##MMMMMMMH#HNMMHWWZX0UZZOz++?Jd##H#HMMMNmJ,........
HN,.7MHHHHMMMM!.MMHMM#MHMM#MMNM#####NWWkV7z+:+?+JMMN##M#MHMHMMM@@NHHHMMM
NkMNe,?WMHHM9'.dMHMHHH#MM#MH#N#MMNNNNMN#MM#NNN#M#M#NHN#H#MMHMHMHHMHHM#MM
MMMHMMe..TY! .M@HMHHHMHNH#MM#MN#NMN#NMMMNNNNM#MMMNNNN##N##MMM#MHH##M##MM
H"WWM7"!  ` W@MMHHMHHHHM##H#MMN#MMMMNMNNNNNMMNMMMNMMNNNN#NMMNMNM#MN##NMM
.......JWMm,``THMHMHHHMMM#M####MNNMMMMMNNNNNNNMNNMNNNNNNNNMNMNMMNNN##MMM
HMHHHHHHm7MMm,  7HMHHHMMM#MH#####NMNNMNNNNNNNMNNMNN#NNNNMNNNMNNNNNNNNNNM
MMH#HHMHHHmJWHN,  ?TMMMMHMMHM##MMMMMMNNMNMNNNNMMMNMNNMM#NMMNMMNNNMMMMMMM
#M#M#H###MMMmJTMNe. `THMMMMMM###M#M###MM###NN#MMNNNN#NNNM#MNMMMMNM#MMNMM
NN#N####H#HHMMNx?WMm,  7MMMHHHHMMNN#N#N###H####MMM#M#N#NNNNNMNNMNNM#NNNN
MMN#M##MH#HMMMMMHHJ?T6.  ?WMHHH#MN##MMMM#NN###MM#MMMM##NNNMNMNMMMNNNMMMM
#M#MMH##M#H#MHMHM#MMNa..  ` ?WM#M#M#M##MM###M##MMM##MMMMMMMMMMMMMMN#NMMN
HH#M###H#MHMMMMMHMHM#MHHNmJ.   `?TWMMM###H##M##MMMMNN#NM##M#MNMMMMNNNNNM
MHM#MM##MMHMMMMHMHMMHM#MMMHHMa,.    `?7TYHMMM#MMMMMNN###M##NMNNMMMMMMHY9
MMMMHM#HHMMMMMMHMMHHHM#MMMMMHMMMm,  .zQJ..`??11vZUUUU9WWWHWXHWUYY7uugMMM


----------



## guytantakul (7 Septembre 2005)

Ben lui, c'est dans le cou. 
Allez, va rejoindre la petite sous la douche !


----------

